# Il m'est arrivé un truc…



## aCLR (24 Juin 2018)

_*… DE DINGUE* !!*_







*Mais je ne veux pas l'ébruiter trop fort, donc je vous l'écrit tout bas. Même si j'en entends déjà certains râler… « Tout bas, tout bas, t'en as de bonne toi ! C'est carrément illisible ton truc ! Tu sais comment ça s'affiche tes chiures de mouches sur un écran 5K, ducon ?! » Bah c'est tant pis pour eux. Ils n'avaient qu'à pas succomber aux charmes spectaculaires de l'apple.

Ou j'en étais moi… Ah oui ! Un truc de dingue ! Donc, l'autre soir pendant la promenade du chien, je traversais le bois dans sa direction Nord Sud tout en contemplant le ciel. Les nuages avaient déserté les lieux et j'admirais les étoiles, quand soudain…

J'aperçu ce que je pris d'abord pour une étoile filante. Elle plongeait de l'Est munie une traine qui n'en finissait pas. Le temps que mon cerveau me fasse remarquer la longueur inhabituelle de la chose, voilà que l'objet grossit et se sépare en cinq petites boules rougeoyantes. Elles prirent toutes des directions opposées avant de disparaître dans l'obscurité de la nuit.

Je ne sais pas vous mais j'ai comme l'impression d'avoir assisté à une entrée dans l'atmosphère d'un objet volant non identifié. Mais chuuut… Voilà pour quoi je ne voulais pas vous en causer trop fort, les murs ont des oreilles et des zieux partout ! Mais malin comme je suis, je me dis que depuis le temps qu'ils sont là, ils sont vieux et bigleux !

Mais vous, amis au fait des choses pas claires qu'on nous cache, vous serez quoi faire ! La seule chose que je ne peux vous dire avec précision, c'est l'heure de cette rentrée dans l'atmosphère. Je sais juste que Rutt Elkrief avait quitté le poste et que la De La Tour Du Pin n'était pas encore aux commandes.

Donc, si vous voulez qu'on en cause, vous savez comment me joindre !​


----------



## Locke (24 Juin 2018)

Mékilécon.


----------



## Jura39 (24 Juin 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Mékilécon.



Je plussoie


----------



## flotow (24 Juin 2018)

Quelle audace !


----------



## macomaniac (24 Juin 2018)

*a*yant*C*oulé*L*a*R*éserve d'hydromel, pof ! hallucination nocturne (en quoi voussavezqui eût vu la satisfaction imaginaire d'un désir refoulé) : un Angelot Dodu (habillé en Père Noël) refait pleuvoir les boules rouges du Ciel sur la Terre des forums


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Juin 2018)

Il m'est arrivé un truc de dingue la semaine dernière ! 

Le Bar était déserté et les frigos étaient vides ... J'avoue que je m'emmerdais un peu sur mon tabouret, surtout que si l'on veut cloper il faut sortir sous peine d'en attraper plein la gueule ! 

Soudain, j'ai eu une envie folle de braver l'interdit, tout en sachant qu'il y a des lieux où il est préférable de ne pas s'aventurer ... Alors, (admirez l'ultime bravoure), j'ai décidé de grimper dans les forums, de traverser les sections techniques (argh !) et d'aller squatter un court moment le portfolio ce qui, vous le savez équivaut à tenter de pénétrer en gueulant dans une grotte occupée par une famille d'ours protégeant ses petits et leur maigre pitance 

Sous le bras, j'avais emporté 2 photos de mon poilu (mon matou pour éviter les interprétations scabreuses, bande de nases !) que j'avais décidé d'aller accrocher dans le "hall of fame" de cette section !

Mal m'en a pris ! 

Alors que j'étais occupé d'accrocher la seconde, vous aurez deviné que je suis tombé sur l'ours !  Pauvre de moi ... Il m'a coursé jusqu'au bar tant et si bien que j'ai perdu la deuxième photo de mon poilu !  ... J'en rêve encore la nuit, imaginant le pire s'il m'avait rattrapé !

J'ai claqué la porte du Bar, fermé les verrous à double tour, tout cela pour m'apercevoir ce matin, qu'il avait non seulement réussi à y entrer, mais qu'en plus, il postait des sujets à tout va comme pour me dire : "Tu ne seras plus jamais tranquille nulle part, vieille belette mollassonne !) 

Depuis ce moment, je m'initie via Google à la chasse à l'ours, ce qui, je l'avoue me procure un certain plaisir non dénué de sadisme ! 

That's all folk !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (24 Juin 2018)

Pouvez-vous partager ? Ca doit être de la bonne


----------



## aCLR (24 Juin 2018)

flotow a dit:


> Quelle audace !


Enfant, ma grand-mère me répétait souvent cette maxime. « Tu sais mon chéri, la chance sourit aux audacieux ». Et moi, en bon petit-fils, je buvais ses paroles. Ma Mamie, c'était mon évangile à moi. Elle avait toujours un proverbe sous le coude pour chaque circonstance de la vie.

Mais à cette époque, je te parle du temps d'avant la chute du mur de Berlin, on avait pas les moyens de se payer une caméra pour immortaliser nos plus beaux instants. On était à l'époque du Franc et une caméra VHS ça valait pas loin de 20 000 francs. Il n'y avait donc aucune chance qu'elle puisse dépenser une somme pareille avec ses maigres revenus. Elle vendait des chicons sur les marchés qu'on cultivait ensemble dans son potager. Et tu penses bien que ça ne rapportait pas bézef cette connerie ! Il n'existe donc aucune image animée de ses préceptes, juste des souvenirs qui passent et repassent au gré des conjonctures de ma vie.

Pourquoi te racontais-je ça déjà ?!

Ah oui… Un après-midi que nous revenions des champs, où nous avions récolté un charrette de racines qu'on mettrait en culture le lendemain, elle me prépara un quatre-heures. Je te raconterais bien comment se cultive les endives mais plus personne ne s'emmerde avec un truc pareil, on se contente juste de les acheter au supermarché, et encore les gosses d'aujourd'hui n'aiment pas ce qui est amer, bref… Du pain, du beurre, trois carrés de chocolat et un verre de lait, voilà ce qu'elle me préparait. Après tous les efforts des champs, je peux te dire que j'étais bien content d’engouffrer ça devant la télévision. Il faut que je te précise qu'en ce temps-là, les télécommandes n’existaient pas. En même temps, ce n'était pas trop gênant, il n'y avait que trois chaînes. Je me revoie devant le tube cathodique à appuyer sur les boutons jusqu'à tomber sur un épisode de la série V.

Comme elle adorait me faire des câlins, elle s'assît à côté de moi sur le canapé. On était bien l'un contre l'autre, tu ne peux pas imaginer, sauf si t'as eu la chance de partager de tels moments avec un parent. Quand soudain à l'écran, la reine des méchants parla d'attaquer la résistance. Comme je ne connaissais pas ce mot, j'ai regardé ma grand-mère et lui ai demandé : « c'est quoi la résixtance Mamie ? »

« La résistance, mon chéri, c'est un groupe de gens qui s'unissent pour lutter contre un ennemi. D'ailleurs, ton grand-père et moi étions dans la résistance pendant la dernière guerre. On combattait les boches qui nous avaient envahis. C'était ça ou mourir ! » Elle n'avait pas son pareil pour me raconter ses souvenirs. Il y avait une telle intensité dans ses mots que ça me plongeait aussitôt dans mes songes en quête d'un ennemi à combattre.

Et c'est un peu ce qu'il s'est passé l'autre soir. J'ai très vite compris qu'on avait à faire à un envahisseur et pas un astéroïde comme les médias locaux l'ont relaté le lendemain. Ma grand-mère m'avait bien prévenu à ce sujet, les journaux sont les premiers que l'ennemi mettait à sa botte. Et je suis sûr que les cinq aéronefs rougeoyantes que j'ai vu se disperser dans le ciel allaient chacune en direction d'un des cinq continent. Était-ce leur première visite ou venaient-ils ravitailler leurs gars ?! Je n'en sais fichtre rien mais ça pose question !​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Juin 2018)

*Méthode de la chasse à l'ours dans les forums
*
Repérer le ban (non ! il n'y a pas de faute d'orthographe !  ) sur lequel l'ursidé des forums vient régulièrement s'asseoir.

Devant ce ban (non ! bla bla ...) creuser un énorme trou dans lequel vous mettrez :

1 tonne de farine
1 miroir d'environ 2,50 m sur 1,50 m (à la grandeur de l'ego de l'ours, bien entendu !)
1 baignoire que vous remplirez d'eau
50 kilos de glaçons que vous mettrez dans la baignoire remplie d'eau
1 petit phoque en plastic que vous mettrez dans la baignoire remplie d'eau et de glaçons

L'ours curieux de nature s'approchera au bord du trou et c'est là que vous le pousserez dedans (délicatement ou non d'ailleurs !) - personnellement j'opterais pour un bon coup de bottes dans les fesses ! 

Il tombera dans la farine juste devant le miroir ... Il se regardera dedans et gueulera : "Flûte alors, je ne savais pas que j'étais un ours polaire" 

Là-dessus, attiré par le petit phoque en plastic, il plonge dans la baignoire avec l'eau, les glaçons et tout et tout ...

Et hop ! l'hypothermie fera le boulot sans que vous vous salissiez les mains ... 

Vous aurez un alibi en béton puisqu'au moment ou l'ours passera de vie à trépas, vous serez sur les forums en train de gueuler : "Tiens ! Personne n'a vu l'ours ???" 

On dit "merci" qui ????


----------



## Jura39 (24 Juin 2018)

Tiens en parlant de chasse à l'ours , je repense a cette blague


----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Juin 2018)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Alors que j'étais occupé d'accrocher la seconde, vous aurez deviné que je suis tombé sur l'ours !  Pauvre de moi ... Il m'a coursé jusqu'au bar tant et si bien que j'ai perdu la deuxième photo de mon poilu !  ... J'en rêve encore la nuit, imaginant le pire s'il m'avait rattrapé !
> J'ai claqué la porte du Bar, fermé les verrous à double tour, tout cela pour m'apercevoir ce matin, qu'il avait non seulement réussi à y entrer, mais qu'en plus, il postait des sujets à tout va comme pour me dire : "Tu ne seras plus jamais tranquille nulle part, vieille belette mollassonne !)



Vois-tu, TheBig, ce qu'est un modo -fut-il poilu comme un ours- a été déjà très bien défini : « _En langage clinique, on appelle ça un paranoïaque. En langage militaire, un brigadier. » 
_
Démonstration à l'appui : 





nous vivons un monde bizarre... 
_
_


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Juin 2018)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Vois-tu, TheBig, ce qu'est un modo -fut-il poilu comme un ours- a été déjà très bien défini : « _En langage clinique, on appelle ça un paranoïaque. En langage militaire, un brigadier. » _



Ah non, Titi ! Pas *tous* les modos ! 

Attends que je compte sur le pouce d'une seule main ... ... ... En fait, il n'y en a qu'un !


----------



## aCLR (24 Juin 2018)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> …running gag à tiroirs…


Je savais bien qu'en soulevant la question des petits hommes verts, j'allais attirer quelque habitant du pays le plus illuminé du monde la nuit, la Belgique. Mais je ne m'attendais à lever un tel lièvre ! « La crème de la crème » comme le disait Pierrette. Mais attention, pas cette crème de c0rentin qui a décidé de filer ailleurs, vers des jours meilleurs. Non, mes aventures d'extra-terrestres ont réveillé le plus illustre de nos amis belges francophones, le grand gourou de la secte des cafardeux•ses.

On dira ce qu'on voudra du personnage, mais c'est bien le seul d'entre nous qui soit prêt à combattre l'invasion dont j'ai été le témoin. Et ouais ! Car comme tout bon gourou qui se respecte, premièrement il a un plan, et ensuite il a une palanquée de sbires pour le mettre en action. Qu'est-ce que son plan, vous demanderez-vous ? Laissez moi vous rafraîchir la mémoire. C'est le survivalisme, pardi !

Et quoi est-ce que c'est que le survivalisme me retorquerez-vous ? Bah en gros, ça consiste à creuser un trou au fond de son jardin et s'y réfugier en attendant que passe le danger. Et dans les faits, qu'est-ce que c'est ? C'est simple, vu que le grand gourou et sa bande d'alcooliques passent plus de temps accoudés au comptoir que chez eux, va savoir pourquoi… Ils ont tout simplement décidé de creuser sous le bar ! Malins comme ils sont, ils pensaient que personne ne verrait leur petit manège.

Et vas-y qu'untel attire l'attention pendant que les autres sont au fond de la mine à se demander jusqu'où ils vont devoir s'enfoncer. C'est qu'ils se font vieux, les bougres. Et ça n'est pas les p'tits derniers qui vont apporter du sang neuf. Ils sont tout aussi rincés. Donc autant vous dire que ça n'avance pas vite leur histoire. Mais Skippy l'affirme, ils seront prêts dans les temps !

Et ça je dois vous dire que ça m'épate. Bon déjà parce qu'il est en avance sur moi qui n'ai même pas encore commencé à creuser… Mais surtout parce que ça fait un moment que la nuit, lorsqu'il fait ses rituels chamaniques, il voit des aéronefs tourner autour des lampadaires de son quartier, tels des insectes attirés par la lueur d'une bougie. Sauf que là, les soucoupes ne s'enflamment pas lorsqu'elles font du rase-motte au-dessus des autoroutes. Il aurait bien aimé pourtant mais non, ça ne marche pas comme ça. Il lui fallait donc un plan de secours, d'où l'idée du bunker creusé sous le comptoir.

J'espère juste que qu'ils ont trouvé un autre type des ponts et chaussées pour les aider dans leur épopée. Car, je ne sais plus pourquoi, mais le dernier à les avoir fréquenté s'est volatilisé du jour au lendemain sans laisser d'adresse. Si ça se tombe, ils s'adonnent à des rituels sanglants, tard le soir dans leur trou pour empêcher l’inéluctable invasion des martiens, et le pauvre portos de service en a fait les frais. Je dis ça, je n'en sais rien, je ne suis pas tout le temps derrière leur cul. N'empêche que sans un gars qualifié dans l'étayement des cavités enterrées, ils risquent bien, un de ces jours prochains, de rester coincé au fond !

Bon, je vais peut-être aller voir où ils en sont. Et fignoler mon plan du « big coucou » qui consiste à virer leurs œufs pour me réfugier dans leur nid. Et ainsi me garantir un avenir quand le grand débarquement alien se pointera. Ne riez pas, ça nous pend au nez depuis bien trop longtemps pour que ça n'arrive pas !​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Juin 2018)

... Désolé, mon doigt a glissé ... je continue l'édition !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Juin 2018)

Excellente diatribe qui appelle toutefois quelques commentaires ! 

Lorsqu'on mène une action de type militaire ou autre, il y a certaines règles à respecter et ces règles sont universelles.

Il s'agit notamment, au cours de la planification, de ne jamais sous-estimer l'adversaire, d'avoir une connaissance approfondie du terrain, de respecter les règles d'engagement et de contrecarrer la force brutale de celui qui possède l'arme de la modération par une ruse sournoise et réfléchie.

*Prenons le premier point* : sous-estimer l'adversaire en le considérant comme une bande de vieux alcooliques complètement rincés et cafardeux, se vautrant dans la fange et dans la turpitude - bon OK, il y a peut-être un fond de vérité dans la chose (  ) - mais c'est une grossière erreur de ta part qui t'empêchera de mettre les forces adéquates dans la bataille du style : "Pfffff ! Cette bande de vieux cons, je m'en arrange tout seul avec un bras lié dans le dos" ... Mais peut-être as tu tort et la dérouillée n'en sera que plus sanglante !

*Deuxième point *: la connaissance du terrain
Depuis 2001, nous squattons les bas-fonds du forum et nous avons une parfaite connaissance du terrain qui nous permet d'être à la fois rapide et efficace - 17 années de combats contre l'élitisme des forums "du haut" et l'autorité arbitraire qui y règne, ça vous donne la niaque et l'envie d'en découdre, d'autant plus que nous sommes nombreux et que beaucoup agissent dans l'ombre, inconnus de la hiérarchie et donc non repérables.
Te rends tu compte que tu débarques dans le Bar, en plein territoire ennemi, chez les culs-terreux, et tu viendrais te plaindre d'y rencontrer une farouche opposition ?

*Troisième point* : respecter les règles d'engagement
Dans tous forums, il y a des règles à respecter et nous nous faisons un point d'honneur à les respecter en restant courtois dans nos interventions, à ne jamais insulter l'adversaire, à ne pas proférer de menaces, à pratiquer l'humour potache sans jamais dénigrer quiconque (d'ailleurs, nous faisons un usage immodéré des smileys marrants pour adoucir la causticité de nos commentaires).
Notre pote Dragao s'est sacrifié pour nous et à notre demande pour tester jusqu'où il ne fallait pas aller et il l'a payé de sa vie ... ... Enfin façon de parler ! Une stèle à son effigie sera d'ailleurs érigée dans le bar.
Maintenant, nous connaissons les limites et restons bien en deçà du point de non-retour pour éviter un ban dans la gueule - cela s'appelle de la stratégie ! 

*Quatrième point* : l'arme de la modération
Il ne viendrait pas à l'idée d'un modérateur normalement constitué (quoique ... ) de sanctionner une bande de vieux gentils débiles qui s'amusent entre eux pour rendre la vie un peu plus intéressante et moins tristounette (cfr le thread sur la dépression, détourné par nos soins et qui totalise à ce jour plus de 250.000 affichages ) ... Si tel était le cas il passerait pour un empêcheur de poster en rond aux yeux de l'ensemble du forum.

Bref, ton arme de modérateur, c'est comme l'arme nucléaire ... Tu peux la brandir, mais pas t'en servir contre des "gentils", à moins que tu ne te sentes visé personnellement par certains commentaires, ce qui serait indépendant de notre bonne volonté - bon OK, là j'exagère ! 

Là-dessus, je te souhaite une excellente soirée dans ta tanière !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Juin 2018)

Purée ! il a osé effacer le post de Juju en grand caractères ... je n'y vois plus rien maintenant ! 
Encore une preuve d'un abus de pouvoir ... 

ps : quant à "virer nos oeufs", t'en fais pas ! Il y a bien longtemps que nous ne nous reproduisons plus ...


----------



## aCLR (24 Juin 2018)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> …bla bla de vieux routard…



Quand je vous disais que je voulais vous en causer tout bas, ça n'était pas pour rien. NOUS SOMMES ENTOURÉS DE SCEPTIQUES !! Oui, oui, il y a tout autour de nous autres, les éclairés·es de la chose cosmique, des personnes qui ne croient pas à l'existence d'une vie au-delà de notre atmosphère. Alors qu'ils sont les premiers à se vautrer devant un bon film fantastique ! Antagonisme quand tu nous tiens… Bref, s'ils ne représentaient que la majorité ça irait. Nous autres, au fait de  ces choses que l'on nous cache, nous pourrions nous dire que ça n'est pas grave tant qu'ils n'usent pas de la force du nombre pour nous contraindre au silence.

Mais voilà qu'un sceptique parmi les sceptiques devient menaçant. En même temps, je le comprends. Rien n'est fait pour lui facilité la lecture. J'avais presque bien prévu mon coup ! Je dis presque parce qu'avec de tels énergumènes, on ne peut rien prévoir de leurs réactions. Ils ont réponse à tout mais pas toujours dans le bon ordre !

La preuve ?! Je cause d'alien dans les bois, il me répond que c'est un ours. Si encore il m'avait causé de yéti ou de bigfoot, j'aurais compris. Mais là, je n'ai pas vu le rapport. Et quand je cause de soucoupes sous les lampadaires, il entrevoit tout de suite la guerre ! Vous admettrez, et ça fera plaisir à la comptable de chez écatomb, qu'il doit prendre un truc beaucoup plus fort que moi le p'tit pépère. Je ne sais pas ce qu'il s'enfile en cachette, mais je n'ai rien vu d'anormal dans les commandes de l'économat pour le bar.

Bref, je savais bien qu'en lançant un sujet sur ce phénomène que l'on doit absolument taire sous peine de passer pour un illuminé, j'allais à la rencontre d'une farouche résistance dans les esprits de certains. Et j'ai bien fais d'utiliser un petit caractère pour partager avec vous mes inquiétudes pour le futur de la vie sur terre. Sinon, je ne vous raconte pas le nombre de détracteurs qui se seraient tombés sur le paleteau.​


----------



## flotow (25 Juin 2018)

Le but de ce fil c'est d'écrire beaucoup par poste ?

La, je comprends mieux !!

_Je n'ai jamais vu un LX5 pour les la première fois de la première à la maison. 
Ca de le voir le SV 5K et fournî le picavet et le SV 5K le SV le SSD et le SV et le picavet. 
Itu le SV et le de fournî de me rendre mettre des petits pois chiches de la même manière que ce tu es le meilleur des cas je vais. 
Tw le SSD le picavet et fournî et de mon lit de decat et à la même manière que ce soir à un moment où tu vas me. 
Ca s'est de la decat nouveau le picavet de le SV 5K et de mon père et qui ne suis en fait une photo de kamloops. 
Tw le SSD de me rendre à la même manière que je ce soit pas le SSD le 5K le SSD et de ce soit pas de le SSD de me mettre au. _

En espérant vous avoir aidé. 
Pour que ce soit bien clair, la partie en italique a été auto-rédigée de manière aléatoire par les suggestions du clavier iPad. Si jamais une phrase devait être citée dans un livre célèbre, merci de me créditer moi et non l'iPad !!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Juin 2018)

Je vais répondre à ta question : "Pourquoi un ours ?" ... Simplement parce que j'ai toujours aimé les ours ! Probablement quelques réminiscences de mon enfance lointaine où je collectionnais les nounours jusqu'à ne plus savoir où les mettre ... 

Ensuite, choisir l'ours brun me permettait d'amener mon laïus sur l'ours polaire et la fameuse hypothermie fatale ... Si j'avais choisi un hippopotame j'aurais été vachement emmerdé de trouver un hippopotame polaire ... 

Quant aux aliens, dis-toi qu'ici on est au bar et pas dans la Zone 51 (sauf, bien évidemment, quand le pastis coule à flots dans ce lieu mal famé !  )

Non, la question que nous nous sommes posée est beaucoup plus simple : "Comment le faire sortir de sa forteresse dans les Cimaises et l'amener jusqu'à nous pour le rouler dans la fange ?"

Et c'est là que naquit notre plan diabolique !

Compte tenu de nos vieux os, il était illusoire de vouloir grimper en haut des forums et d'être encore capables de mener des actions efficaces et spectaculaires.

Nous avons donc choisi l'embuscade à l'aide d'un cheval de Troie constitué de 2 photos de greffier postée successivement en moins de 24 H dans le portfolio (infraction grave au règlement s'il en est !  ) et tchac, en moins de temps qu'il n'en faut pour le dire, tu es apparu et tu as éradiqué la deuxième photo sans autre forme de procès ... Notre plan fonctionnait donc à merveille ! 

En plus, et nous n'en attendions pas autant, tu as ajouté :

_"Mais faut que je te dise un truc mister grand gourou, les choses ont évolué depuis vBulletin pour les modérateurs. *On a gagné le droit de faire la pluie et le beau temps sur tous les forums.* Et ouais… Plus besoin de passer par le bistrot des modos pour demander aux copains d'avoiner, nan, on peut le faire direct ! Tu admettras que pour le coup, c'est super cool !"
_
De là, nous avons supputé que tu étais prêt à descendre dans les caves du forum et à t'incruster pour nous prouver que tu détenais le pouvoir quelque soit l'heure et l'endroit ! 

Alors, comme nous sommes des "gentils", nous te disons : "Bienvenue parmi nous et profitons de l'occasion qui nous est offerte pour échanger et partager tout et n'importe quoi, même si parfois (souvent) ça vole au ras des pâquerettes"  ...


----------



## r e m y (25 Juin 2018)

Moi je vous le prédis,
Il ne se passera pas longtemps avant que TheBig supplante Sun Tzu dans les bonnes bibliothèques traitant de l'Art de la Guerre. 
[emoji17]


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (25 Juin 2018)

Elle a mal vieillie La Horde...


----------



## r e m y (25 Juin 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> Elle a mal vieillie La Horde...



Il ne reste que la crème de la crème!
[emoji17]


Comment ça elle est pas fraîche ma crème?
La bonne crème ça se déguste mâturée, Môssieur![emoji17]

Rien à voir avec ces fromages industriels insipides quand bien même on les a affublés d'un prénom de roi de France... ‍♂️


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (25 Juin 2018)

"C'est curieux chez les informaticiens ce besoin de faire des phrases..."

Maitre Folasse, notaire des gens avec du caractère (et de la dynamite mais ça reste enfantin...)


----------



## aCLR (25 Juin 2018)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ça vole au ras des pâquerettes




Mais ils ne me feront pas taire ! Ça fait bien trop longtemps que j'accumule le moindre phénomène étrange pour ne pas le partager avec vous, mes amis au fait des choses que l'on nous cache. Et l'autre jour, l'entrée dans l'atmosphère de cet aéronef non-identifié n'est que la goutte renversée dans la soucoupe. J'ai rassemblé de nombreux éléments qui éclaireront les esprits des plus récalcitrants quant à l'invasion d'origine inconnue qui nous pend au nez.

Avant d'être interrompu dans ma narration, je vous racontais comment s'était déroulée ma première rencontre avec l'étrange au sortir d'une journée de dur labeur. Mais à cette époque, les lézards n'étaient pas les seuls à occuper les écrans. Il y avait aussi les machines. Sarah Connor avait beau fuir, les robots de SkyNet étaient toujours sur sa trace.

Après ça, il n'était plus question pour moi de jouer aux cowboys et aux indiens. J'avais de nouveaux ennemis à combattre, ces salauds de reptiliens et ces enfoirés d'androïdes. Si bien que le soir dans mon lit, j'échafaudais de nombreux stratagèmes qui, je le pensais, m'aideraient à démasquer ces envahisseurs venus d'ailleurs. Sauf qu'aucune de mes connaissances d'alors ne se révéla être un pantin à la botte des colonisateurs venus d'on ne sait où. Et comme si ça ne suffisait pas, mon infructueuse instigation reçue le coup de grâce, alors que j'étais au collège, lorsque je dus lire les aventures de Don Quichotte.

Et ça ne fît qu'empirer lorsque je suis arrivé au lycée. L'appel de la chair prît naturellement le dessus sur mes divagations. Une nouvelle quête s'offrait t'à moi. Plus mon cœur palpitait à l'idée des plaisirs charnels, plus l'électro-cardiogramme de mes chimères se lissait. À tel point qu'elles faillirent bien disparaître de ma tête. Mais ça, c'était sans compter sur le boom informatique ! Car oui, mes amis au fait des choses que l'on nous cache, ma folle idée reprît du poil de la bête, au fur et à mesure que les processeurs de nos « personnal computers » gagnaient en fréquence de traitement. Tant est si bien que cette traque aux lézards et boîtes de conserves retrouva de sa superbe dans mon cœur.​


----------



## aCLR (25 Juin 2018)

Là, ça n'est pas un truc de dingue qui vient de m'arriver mais plutôt une dinguerie de trucmuche qui m'oblige à changer la mise en page de mes interventions dans ce fil… 



thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Purée ! il a osé effacer le post de Juju en grand caractères ... je n'y vois plus rien maintenant !
> Encore une preuve d'un abus de pouvoir ...



Je n'avais pas compris ce message jusqu'à y'a dix minutes quand j'ai vu apparaître un message de Jura39. Un vulgaire copié collé de mon laïus tout bonnement affiché dans une taille de caractère beaucoup plus audible* que celle que je lui destine

Autant te dire, Skippy, qu'il ne m'a pas fallu longtemps pour dynamiter ce message ! Et du même coup avertir gentiment le contrevenant qu'il ne devait pas toucher à mon jouet. 

Comme tu me l'a rappelé, vous n'avez pas votre pareille pour toucher votre bille avec les bas-fonds de ce forum. Je t'invite donc, grand gourou, à enseigner un peu de ta finesse des lieux à ton apprenti. Parce que si c'est moi qui doit lui expliquer, ça ne va pas se passer de la même manière. 

@+**

*ceux qui suivent comprendront la nuance
** vous pouvez reprendre une activité normale


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Juin 2018)

aCLR a dit:


> Comme tu me l'a rappelé, vous n'avez pas votre pareille pour toucher votre bille avec les bas-fonds de ce forum. Je t'invite donc, grand gourou, à enseigner un peu de ta finesse des lieux à ton apprenti. Parce que si c'est moi qui doit lui expliquer, ça ne va pas se passer de la même manière.



Juste une petite mise au point :

Chez nous, il n'y a pas de maîtres ni d'apprentis ... Nous sommes simplement tous unis pour tenter de sortir un tant soit peu de la morosité ambiante et des coups bas du destin en pratiquant l'auto-dérision à outrance !
Si, sur la journée on réussit à faire sourire ne serait-ce qu'une personne, c'est une journée réussie ... 

Ah ! J'oubliais ... On adore aussi jouer avec les jouets des autres ... C'est une communauté du style : "Ce qui est à toi est aussi à moi" ...  ... (enfin ... presque !)

Nos egos sont enterrés dans les bas-fonds depuis bien longtemps !


----------



## r e m y (26 Juin 2018)

aCLR a dit:


> Comme tu me l'a rappelé, vous n'avez pas votre pareille pour toucher votre bille avec les bas-fonds de ce forum. ...


Mais on se touche les billes si on veut! Nan mais...[emoji848]



aCLR a dit:


> du même coup avertir gentiment le contrevenant qu'il ne devait pas toucher à mon jouet.


Et si certains préfèrent toucher ton jouet ou le grand poilu de TheBig, c'est leur choix! [emoji17]


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Juin 2018)

r e m y a dit:


> Mais on se touche les billes si on veut! Nan mais...[emoji848]
> Et si certains préfèrent toucher ton jouet ou le grand poilu de TheBig, c'est leur choix! [emoji17]



Mon "poilu" est à la disposition de tous ceux qui voudraient jouer avec !  ... 

Sauf aCLR, bien entendu, parce que la dernière fois qu'il a voulu jouer avec, il l'a fait disparaître dans le portfolio !


----------



## r e m y (26 Juin 2018)

Vous allez me prendre pour un doux dingue, mais je crois qu`il m'est arrivé un truc, moi z'aussi!

J'ai dû tomber dans une faille spatiotemporelle mais depuis quelques jours, je retrouve ce goût légèrement suranné des forum MacG des années 2000-2010...

J'espère ne pas me réveiller en sursaut et réaliser que ceci n'était qu'un rêve, qu'on est bien en 2018, les ricains jouent de la Trumpette, et l'individualisme, le superficiel, le bling bling, le repli sur soi (réveillant les pires instincts) sont désormais ce qui gouverne le Monde tel qu'il va (mal).


----------



## flotow (26 Juin 2018)

r e m y a dit:


> J'ai dû tomber dans une faille spatiotemporelle mais depuis quelques jours, je retrouve ce goût légèrement suranné des forum MacG des années 2000-2010...
> .



J'ai verifié, aCLR, il date de 2008 !
Mais c'est vrai que ça a un petit gout de ~pré-2010.

En tout cas, ce sont toujours les même qui postent dans chacun de ces fils


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Juin 2018)

r e m y a dit:


> Vous allez me prendre pour un doux dingue, mais je crois qu`il m'est arrivé un truc, moi z'aussi!
> 
> J'ai dû tomber dans une faille spatiotemporelle mais depuis quelques jours, je retrouve ce goût légèrement suranné des forum MacG des années 2000-2010...
> 
> J'espère ne pas me réveiller en sursaut et réaliser que ceci n'était qu'un rêve, qu'on est bien en 2018, les ricains jouent de la Trumpette, et l'individualisme, le superficiel, le bling bling, le repli sur soi (réveillant les pires instincts) sont désormais ce qui gouverne le Monde tel qu'il va (mal).



Oui, le monde va mal remy ! 

C'est la raison pour laquelle, depuis des années, je m'efforce de vivre dans "mon" monde ... Un monde naïf de bisounours où tout le monde est beau et gentil ! (bien entendu il y a des exceptions mais on s'en accommode !)

La gentillesse est très contagieuse, d'ailleurs, la majorité de mes voisins ont été "atteints" par cette façon de vivre et on profite d'une petite communauté d'échange, de partage et d'ouverture aux autres ... Tu ne peux savoir comme c'est reposant et gratifiant ! 

Notre dernière fête des voisins organisée début juin était vraiment un Woodstock en réduction ! C'était, comment dirais-je ? ... ... Planant et suranné en même temps !  ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Juin 2018)

Dans tous les cas, aCLR s'intègre vite et bien ... Il ne lui a pas fallu longtemps pour comprendre les règles du "bas" des forums : ouvrir successivement des fils "à la con" traitant de fléchettes, de babyfoot et de flipper ... On en tient un bon cette fois-ci !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Juin 2018)

En fait, ça me donne des idées - je vais ouvrir plusieurs fils du style :

Votre poilu est noir, postez ici ...
Votre poilu est blanc, postez ici ...
Votre poilu est tigré, postez ici ...
Votre poilu a disparu, voyez aCLR ...
Vous n'avez pas de poilu, postez quand même ici ...
Votre poilu est raide, tout plat, et de couleur incertaine ... c'est qu'il est mort ... direction le thread post-mortem !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (26 Juin 2018)

Ca fait un peu " je suis aCLR et je suis un forcené !"

Je kiff très beaucoup \o/


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Juin 2018)

En fait, mon état d'esprit actuel est en parfaite concordance avec mon environnement de vie : fouillis, disparate et coloré ! 





Pfffffff ... ​


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (26 Juin 2018)

C'est lumineux et spacieux


----------



## Jura39 (26 Juin 2018)

Superbe , manque juste la baraque a frites


----------



## gKatarn (27 Juin 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> Elle a mal vieillie La Horde...



Tu as beau être bien plus jeune que les membres vénérables de LaHorde®, tu n'as pas les qualités requises pour postuler   

Tiens paske c'est toi : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Juin 2018)

C’est la semaine du blanc à ce que je vois.


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Juin 2018)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Votre poilu est raide, tout plat, et de couleur incertaine ... c'est qu'il est mort ... direction le thread post-mortem !



On m’appelle ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Juin 2018)

Ce matin, il m’est arrivé un truc.

J’ai décroché un emploi en CDI dans l’entreprise où je travaille actuellement et je ne m’y attendais pas du tout.


----------



## gKatarn (28 Juin 2018)

Avec 12 mois de période d'essai ?


----------



## gKatarn (28 Juin 2018)

Content pour toi


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (28 Juin 2018)

Niveau ticket resto c'est correct ou pas ?

Je cherche un emploi moi aussi payé autant en salaire qu'en ticket resto !
Ben je vous cache pas que c'est pas simple


----------



## gKatarn (28 Juin 2018)

D'un autre côté, vu ce que tu manges... il te faut au moins 10 tickets resto / jour


----------



## r e m y (28 Juin 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> Niveau ticket resto c'est correct ou pas ?
> 
> Je cherche un emploi moi aussi payé autant en salaire qu'en ticket resto !
> Ben je vous cache pas que c'est pas simple



Je dois pouvoir te trouver quelque chose si tes prétentions salariales journalières se limitent à 1 ticket resto + son équivalent en salaire (soit 8 euro). 
Le salaire de 8 eur, on est d'accord que c'est du brut?

Qu'est-ce que tu sais faire de tes 10 doigts?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Juin 2018)

r e m y a dit:


> Qu'est-ce que tu sais faire de tes 10 doigts?



Euh ! Petit Louis n'a pas (plus) de doigts ... 

Il a simplement 5 cuillères du côté gauche et 5 fourchettes du côté droit ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (28 Juin 2018)

Skippy a raison !

J'avais postulé pour le film Edward aux Mains d'Argent d'ailleurs grâce à mes dons naturel !
Le cuistot sur plateau était naze alors j'ai vite lâché l'affaire...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (28 Juin 2018)

r e m y a dit:


> Qu'est-ce que tu sais faire de tes 10 doigts?



Merci de reformuler votre question ne suivant la mise en forme suivante "c'est une bonne situation (question) ?

Dans votre cas on obtient "c'est une bonne situation 10 doigts de petit_louis ?"

Vous prenez un dé 100 de santé mentale... j'attends votre score !


----------



## gKatarn (28 Juin 2018)

42


----------



## r e m y (28 Juin 2018)

gKatarn a dit:


> 42



Reste plus qu'à définir la question...


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Juin 2018)

Aujourd’hui les questions sont surfaites, seules les réponses comptent ; surtout celles aux questions que personne n’a posé.


----------



## flotow (28 Juin 2018)

Himeji a dit:


> Ce matin, il m’est arrivé un truc.
> 
> J’ai décroché un emploi en CDI dans l’entreprise où je travaille actuellement et je ne m’y attendais pas du tout.



C'est le moment idéal de changer de pseudo : cdHimeji


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Juin 2018)

gKatarn a dit:


> Avec 12 mois de période d'essai ?



Non. Les 3 mois qui viennent de passer ont servi de période d’essai. 



gKatarn a dit:


> Content pour toi



Merci.


----------



## Romuald (28 Juin 2018)

r e m y a dit:


> Reste plus qu'à définir la question...


M'enfin, toute personne normalement constituée sait bien que 42 est la réponse à LA grande question sur la vie, l'univers et le reste.


----------



## r e m y (29 Juin 2018)

Romuald a dit:


> M'enfin, toute personne normalement constituée sait bien que 42 est la réponse à LA grande question sur la vie, l'univers et le reste.



Mais je n'en ai jamais douté !
Je rappelle juste que maintenant qu'on a la réponse, il reste à trouver la question. [emoji17]


----------



## aCLR (1 Juillet 2018)

Himeji a dit:


> je ne m’y attendais pas du tout.







C'est grâce à la popularisation de l'internet que mes recherches connurent une dimension internationale. Avant, c'était un peu la galère pour choper de la littérature underground. Chacun avait et partageait ses circuits. Il y en avait un que j'activais dans les villes où je m'arrêtais. J'allais écumer les étagères des bibliothèques de quartiers, à la section « Science-Fiction & Fantastique ». Dans ces allées peu fréquentées, je feuilletais méthodiquement les livres d'une liste d'auteurs.

À force de brasser des pages et des livres, parfois je tombais sur une notice expliquant comment se procurer telle publication. Ou bien c'était juste un flyer qui rappelait les grands lignes de la lutte contre le bâillonnement de l'information. Mais souvent, il n'y avait rien ! Si j'avais en poche quelques photocopies militantes, je les intercalais dans nos bouquins sélectionnés. Sinon, je repartais bredouille. En songeant qu'un autre ami en quête d'informations l'eut trouvé avant moi. Ou plutôt je l'espérais. C'est qu'il fallait ruser avec les bibliothécaires un peu zélés pour ne pas se faire gauler dans notre échange d'informations. Comme je te l'ai dis, ça n'était pas notre seule voie de communications, mais celle-là avait son charme.

Alors qu'avec le html, j'ai dis adieu à ces charmants points de rendez-vous de l'information alternative pour dire bonjour aux adresses alphanumérique. Et dans mon cas, ça tombait bien ! Car si jusqu'à lors, une bonne part de la littérature alternative que je me procurais, par le biais de boîtes en poste restante, traitait des reptiles humanoïdes et autres extraterrestres style Roswell. Là, j'avais enfin accès au reste de la documentation de cette communauté d'éclairés·es. Celle qui était en lien avec ma seconde piste d'investigation, les robots humanoïdes et autres androïdes Aliens.

Vu que j'ai lu de la propagande sur les lézards pendant des années. J'ai donc recherché les signes spécifiques aux reptiliens sur les visages et les extrémités visibles des gens que je croisais. Et jamais je n'ai constaté une des anomalies répertoriées sur l'un d'eux. Si bien que j'en suis venu à douter de la véracité de la chose. J'ai donc commencé à lire des articles contredisants ces théories des lézards. Ma fierté en prenait un coup chaque fois que j'y croisais le détricotage de mes croyances. Du temps du papier, la presse à scandales bidonnée, je la flairais à cent mètres. Mais devant l'écran, j'avais plus de mal. J'étais un vrai béotien, un newbie quoi !​


----------



## Toum'aï (1 Juillet 2018)

aCLR a dit:


> J'ai donc recherché les signes spécifiques aux reptiliens sur les visages et les extrémités visibles des gens que je croisais. Et jamais je n'ai constaté une des anomalies répertoriées sur l'un d'eux. Si bien que j'en suis venu à douter de la véracité de la chose. J'ai donc commencé à lire des articles contredisants ces théories des lézards



C'est parce que tu n'as pas cherché où il fallait. Si tu avait lu Lovecraft, tu saurais que les traits à rechercher sont ceux d'amphibien et surtout du genre rana.
Nos envahisseurs ont donc : des yeux globuleux, une grande bouche, et un teint cireux. Pas toujours tout en même temps, ce serait trop facile...
Regarde autour de toi, ils sont nombreux...


----------



## flotow (3 Juillet 2018)

Il m'est arrivé_e_ un truc

J'ai voulu changer un détail personnel, à savoir mon titre personnalisé... par AppleSpirit

Et la, le forum me dit "mot interdit" !!!!
Comment faire ??!

Parce que le mot Apple est interdit du titre personnalisé, mais autorisé dans le pseudo !


----------



## aCLR (6 Juillet 2018)

flotow a dit:


> le forum me dit "mot interdit" !!!!





Heureusement, les pourfendeurs de thèses conspirationnistes ne s'attaquaient pas trop à mon dada. Il y avait tant à faire pour eux ailleurs. Je vous dis ça, mes amis au fait des choses que l'on nous cache, mais vous ne le savez que trop bien. Les détracteurs de complots ne nous laisserons jamais tranquille. Quelque théorie que nous leur mettrons sous le nez, à coups d'arguments ils la réfuteront. Mais nous sommes bien au-dessus de cela ! Vous et moi avons foi qu'un complot se trame… Et rien ne m'empêchera de leur annoncer !

Tandis que les critiques fusaient ailleurs, ma conviction de la présence sur terre d'envahisseurs robotisés s'affirma au fil des années. Et je dois dire qu'il n'a pas été facile de relier la somme des preuves collectées. Chaque fois, il me manquait l'élément déterminant que j'attendais pour prendre la parole. Mais aujourd'hui, j'ai tout compris. Le lien était là, sous mon nez, dans une page Wikipédia ! Et oui mes amis, c'est bien joli de fouiller les pages de blogueurs, les webzines, ou mieux encore les darknets, à la recherche d'informations équivoques. Mais notre ennemi ne se cache pas. Bien au contraire, il nous accompagne au quotidien.

En effet, dans les premiers temps, seul un devin aurait pu envisager le danger qui se tramait. Le tout premier robot, construit par la main de l'homme, n'était rien d'autre qu'une machine à déchiffrer les messages de l'ennemi d'alors. Les fameux boches qui hantaient les histoires de ma grand-mère. Mais 10 ans plus tard, le premier robot industriel prit la forme d'un bras articulé et toqua à la fenêtre d'une manufacture. Il apportait avec lui une promesse, soulager les employés·es des basses tâches.

Le progrès technologique faisant, l'essor de la robotique industrielle suivi. Si bien qu'à présent, chaque année à travers le monde, des milliards de produits sont entièrement, ou pour partie, fabriqués par quelques millions de ces unités robotisées. Moins d'un poignée nous assure-t-on. Mais vous, mes amis au fait des choses que l'on nous cache, savez bien qu'avec l'explosion de l'intelligence artificielle, les robots de prochaine génération ne libèreront pas simplement les employés·es des tâches répétitives. Ou comme disait ma Mamie, le loup est dans la bergerie !​


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Juillet 2018)

flotow a dit:


> Il m'est arrivé_e_ un truc
> 
> J'ai voulu changer un détail personnel, à savoir mon titre personnalisé... par AppleSpirit
> 
> ...



De toute façon, il n’y a qu’un seul AppleSpirit et propre à s’en revendiquer : @AppleSpirit 

Méfiez-vous des imitations.

Déjà que l’original…


----------



## Romuald (6 Juillet 2018)

Et @AppleSpirit il ferait bien d'en boire plus souvent sous forme de calva. Il serait moins  voire plus


----------



## flotow (6 Juillet 2018)

aCLR a dit:


> Heureusement, les pourfendeurs de thèses conspirationnistes ne s'attaquaient pas trop à mon dada. Il y avait tant à faire pour eux ailleurs. Je vous dis ça, mes amis au fait des choses que l'on nous cache, mais vous ne le savez que trop bien. Les détracteurs de complots ne nous laisserons jamais tranquille. Quelque théorie que nous leur mettrons sous le nez, à coups d'arguments ils la réfuteront. Mais nous sommes bien au-dessus de cela ! Vous et moi avons foi qu'un complot se trame… Et rien ne m'empêchera de leur annoncer !
> 
> Tandis que les critiques fusaient ailleurs, ma conviction de la présence sur terre d'envahisseurs robotisés s'affirma au fil des années. Et je dois dire qu'il n'a pas été facile de relier la somme des preuves collectées. Chaque fois, il me manquait l'élément déterminant que j'attendais pour prendre la parole. Mais aujourd'hui, j'ai tout compris. Le lien était là, sous mon nez, dans une page Wikipédia ! Et oui mes amis, c'est bien joli de fouiller les pages de blogueurs, les webzines, ou mieux encore les darknets, à la recherche d'informations équivoques. Mais notre ennemi ne se cache pas. Bien au contraire, il nous accompagne au quotidien.
> 
> ...



Stop, on a déjà @macomaniac !!!


----------



## flotow (6 Juillet 2018)

Il m'est arrivé un truc...
mon fil préféré à été fermé par celui même qui l'a ouvert, et qui se trouve aussi être modérateur !!!

sûrement pour que l'on vienne poster dans ce fil là plutôt...


----------



## Toum'aï (6 Juillet 2018)

aCLR a dit:


> Écrit tout petit​


​Mon ophtalmo te dit merci...


----------



## flotow (6 Juillet 2018)

Toum'aï a dit:


> ​Mon ophtalmo te dit merci...


Ou plutôt ton opticien


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Juillet 2018)

flotow a dit:


> Il m'est arrivé_e_ un truc
> 
> J'ai voulu changer un détail personnel, à savoir mon titre personnalisé... par AppleSpirit
> 
> ...



Par contre, les kanji japonais passent très bien.


----------



## flotow (6 Juillet 2018)

Himeji a dit:


> Par contre, les kanji japonais passent très bien.


Le i majuscule aussi


----------



## aCLR (10 Juillet 2018)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Mon ophtalmo te dit merci...



Ici et là, depuis que l'électronique s'est introduite dans nos objets du quotidien, des problèmes liés à leurs utilisations surgissent de manière sporadique. La plupart du temps, il s'agit d'une panne qui pousse l'utilisateur à renouveler son objet. Beaucoup y voient un complot industriel connu par tous sous la rhétorique de l'obsolescence programmée. Mais cette thèse, je n'y crois pas. Elle est trop simpliste pour être vraie ! Il y a derrière ces pannes, une entité bien plus dangereuse qu'une soit-disante poignée de costards-hauts-de-forme-cigares-et-Bentley, mes amis. Je lui ai d'ailleurs trouvé un petit nom à cet étrange phénomène, le MIOP pour Méthodic Infiltration of Objects Program.

Ce programme est à l'œuvre dans nos usines d'assemblage depuis les premiers temps des composants électronique. Car, s'il est UNE théorie complotiste qui contient une once de vérité-que-l'on-nous-cache, c'est bien l'histoire du petit-gris dont je causais tout à l'heure, Roswell. J'ai encore l'enregistrement VHS de la formidable émission présentée par Jacques Pradel. Bon, j'ai aussi une copie digitale. Mais le charme n'agit pas pareil, bizarre… Bref, j'ai un peu étudié la question, image par image… Et j'en suis arrivé à la conclusion suivante. Oui, il y avait bien un extra-terrestre dans l'aéronef qui s'est écrasée dans le désert. Mais il y avait autre chose ! Et surtout, cette autre chose nous a bien bernée avec le coup du petit bonhomme de l'espace…

Et ouais, mes amis au fait des choses que l'on nous cache, on s'est bien fait avoir ! La mise en scène de la soucoupe volante bardée de technologies inconnues qui trouve quand même le moyen de se scratcher sur terre, sans exploser ni téléporter son pilote en terrain familier, ça ne peut être que le fait d'une intelligence artificielle. Jamais un extra-terrestre sain d'esprit ne se serait aventurer au-delà de la ceinture d'astéroïdes. L'univers et ses populations sont au courant de notre réflexe face à l'inconnu… Je tire ! Et après je cause ! Si bien que le robot humanoïde arrivé avec l'aéronef, et au courant de l'anecdote, dû se faire tout petit dans les premiers temps. Il attendit bien sagement que nos chercheurs décortiquent la technologie embarquée et mettent leurs découvertes sur le marché. Et dès l'instant où le premier transistor est arrivé dans nos objets, le MIOP s'est enraciné dans le terreau fertile de la boîte de Pandore que l'on venait d'ouvrir.

Nanoparticule après nanoparticule, le MIOP a colonisé toutes "nos inventions" électriques et électroniques. Je viens d'ailleurs de terminer une série de calculs, sur la base des taux et nature des problèmes rencontrés par nos objets, pour affiner son taux d'infestation des systèmes et in fine extrapoler sa date de maturité. Bon, je me la raconte un petit peu avec mes belles phrases. Mais il faut vraiment que vous reteniez le plus important? Et ça arrive maintenant… D'après mes derniers calculs, le jour 0 ne cesse de se rapprocher. Dans ce conflit qui s'annonce, le seul reproche attribuable aux costards-machins-bidules de tout à l'heure, c'est l'appât du gain. Comme si le fric allait nous sauver du danger… Il n'a fait que nous en rapprocher !

Quelle idée ont-ils eu de confier la spéculation financière à un ordinateur ? Faire fabriquer nos objets par des robots ne leurs suffisaient plus ! Ils voulaient boursicoter à la nanoseconde… Vivre des expériences uniques sous leurs casques 3D… Collecter et revendre chacun de nos faits et gestes… Se constituer une armée de dociles gardiens… Bref, l'avidité des uns va finalement les plonger avec les autres dans le bain du chaos prochain ! Le ver est dans le fruit, disait Mamie. « Bin, j'crois qu'il est pas loin d'déborder, el verre… » si vous voyez ce que je veux dire, mes amis au fait des choses que l'on nous cache !​


----------



## Romuald (10 Juillet 2018)

Oh mon Doc !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (10 Juillet 2018)

"c'était vraiment très intéressant !"


----------



## aCLR (11 Juillet 2018)

Romuald a dit:


> Oh mon Doc !



J'aimerais terminer cet entretien avec vous sur une note d'espoir, mes amis au fait des choses que l'on nous cache, mais j'ai bien peur qu'il ne soit déjà trop tard. Le MIOP est en passe de gagner le partie ! Et pour celles et ceux qui en douteraient encore… Laissez-moi vous dire un dernier truc. Le traquenard au petit-gris décongelé dans le désert tendu par le MIOP, ça n'était pas un hasard. Cette boîte de conserve voulait atterrir sur notre bonne vieille terre, mes amis. Et oui ! car pour se développer et atteindre un stade que j'espère ne jamais voir, cette chose a besoin d'un élément, le silicium… Petit rappel pour les avachis du fond pendant le cours de chimie, après l'oxygène, le silicium est l'élément le plus présent sur terre. Il représente plus de 25% de sa masse. Je vous l'ai fais courte pour que vous compreniez bien l'urgence du truc…

Le silicium donc, où le rencontre-t-on sous sa forme la plus courante ? Si comme moi, vous regardez les chaînes documentaires, vous savez qu'on le trouve sur les plages et dans les déserts, le sable. Et ouais mes amis, le MIOP se nourrit de sable ! Le réchauffement climatique, c'est lui ! Les costards-Bentley-toussa aux bras des sept sœurs n'y sont pour rien ! Hormis bien sûr la sempiternelle avidité qui les anime… Plus nous polluons. Plus le désert avance… Plus le soleil nous fait face. Moins nous voyons venir l'ennemi… Et ouais ! Et nous le verrons d'autant moins arriver qu'il est en passe d'atteindre la vitesse quantique, le bougre ! Imaginez l'horreur qui nous attend quand l'IA du MIOP atteindra le noyau du premier ordinateur quantique.

Personne n'aime jouer les oiseaux de malheur. Mais s'il est bien une chose qui ne varie pas à mesure que mes calculs s'affinent. C'est bien l'arrivée imminente du jour 0 manigancé par le MIOP. En effet, il n'y a pas que dans mes statistiques où les objets détraqués gonflent les chiffres. Dans mon proche environnement aussi, les misères informatiques pointent leurs nez. D'abord un fichier plist qui s'ouvre avec ma session dans TextEdit… Et quand je regarde son arborescence, ça me mène au fin fond d'un dossier du paquet de l'application iWeb. Comme si un humain utilisait encore ce truc… Et maintenant, c'est un fichier AdobeGChépakoi qui me fait des crashs. Tous les jours, et la plupart du temps à la même heure, 02:00:02, j'ai un "patati_patata.crash report" affiché dans la console…

Pour la plist, j'ai fouillé le web à la recherche d'informations. Rien… Personne avant moi n'avait rencontré ni partagé ce souci d'ouverture intempestive. C'est bien le signe que je suis dans le vrai ! Vous pouvez me croire, la machine nous veut du mal ! Et celui qui voudrait me dire le contraire, je l'attends ! Il a intérêt d'être champion du monde du « jeu du dernier mot ». Car moi tout ce que je vois c'est ZÉRO réponse dans tous les moteurs de recherche. Ça veut bien dire que c'est mon PC qui est visé. Et qu'il y a quelque part une entité digitale qui cherche à me mettre des gluons dans les circuits. Mes circuits devrais-je dire ! Mais les vôtres aussi, mes amis au fait des choses que l'on nous cache. Personne ne sera épargné !

Et pour le crash, j'ai bien trouvé des "tickets" sur les forums amerloques. Mais il n'y avait rien en rapport direct avec ma version. J'ai donc repris ma console et zieuté un peu mieux les infos. Au cours de l'analyse, j'ai comparé l'heure du rapport de crash avec mes bases de données. Et là, patatra… Je tenais ma confirmation ! Brrr… Rien que d'y repenser, ça me fout direct le frisson ! C'était intense vous savez. Lire que dans le tableau hexacolor, #020002 se traduit par « Very dark magenta » ça m'a vraiment retourné. Ce jour-là, ça m'a même détraqué l'estomac, bref… Rien que le nom de la couleur, j'ai flippé ! Mais quand j'ai passé cette suite de lettres dans mon anagrammeur maison. Là, j'ai vraiment flippé !
​


----------



## aCLR (11 Juillet 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> "c'était vraiment très intéressant !"



Figurez-vous, mes amis au fait des choses que l'on nous cache, que l'anagramme de « very dark magenta » donne plus d'une fois sur deux « a arret enygma kvd » dans mon logiciel. Les autres fois, seules les trois dernières lettres changeaient. Un coup c'était "dkv", la boîte de crédit allemande. Un autre c'était "vdk", une équipe sportive belge. Pas de doute possible, c'était bien "kvd" que le MIOP voulait que je lise… "A" c'est moi. "Arret" c'est pour arrête. "Enygma" c'est pour énigme. Et "kvd" c'est un moteur de fusée russe. Le MIOP voulait, et veux toujours, que j'arrête de m'intéresser à l'énigme du moteur de fusée.

Ça m'a drôlement intrigué qu'il me parle de ce moteur de fusée russe. J'ai comparé les coordonnées du pas de tir d'où ont été tirées les fusées équipées de ce moteur cryogénique avec le site d'atterissage de la navette de Roswell. Que ce soit en passant par le centre de la terre ou les points telluriques, rien ne collait… Je n'arrivais pas à transformer le moteur russe en soucoupe MIOP. Jusqu'à ce que je tombe sur un document controversé. Il expliquait la possible origine alien dans la conception du-dit moteur. Origine extra-terrestre certifiée, paraît-il, quand on compare les schémas de la version russe avec ceux du vaisseau alien, archivés dans la zone 51.

Le doute n'était plus permis ! Le MIOP voulait vraiment que je cesse mes recherches le concernant. Le décodage complet de son message n'était qu'une simple confirmation de principe. Je le traquais… Il me sentait… Nous étions proche l'un de l'autre… Bref, à partir de maintenant ça va devenir chaud pour ma pomme, mes amis au fait des choses que l'on nous cache. J'aimerais tant vous dire encore combien le danger est grand. Combien vous devrez être fort le moment venu. Combien nous ne sommes plus seuls sur terre ! Mais vous le savez déjà.
​


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Juillet 2018)

Je dois utiliser le zoom intelligent pour lire ce texte et malgré cela il me paraît toujours aussi consternant.


----------



## flotow (11 Juillet 2018)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Je dois utiliser le zoom intelligent pour lire ce texte et malgré cela il me paraît toujours aussi consternant.



Peut être que le zoom intelligent n'est pas plus cultivé que la moyenne...


----------



## aCLR (11 Juillet 2018)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Je dois utiliser le zoom intelligent pour lire ce texte et malgré cela il me paraît toujours aussi consternant.


----------



## aCLR (12 Juillet 2018)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Je dois utiliser le zoom intelligent pour lire ce texte et malgré cela il me paraît toujours aussi consternant.




À aucun moment je n'ai cherché à faire de l'anti-consternant ! D'abord !

Je sais très bien que ce sont les reptiliens qui menacent la planète ! Mais si tu crois que c'est facile de faire croire au gens que le danger est ailleurs… Bah, t'as qu'à t'y coller ! Et me laisser m'auto-consternaliser dans mon coin ! Et quoi qu'on veuille bien en dire, la consternation est essentielle au bon fonctionnement du système cognitif ! Et ouais, elle permet de trouver sa place dans ce vaste monde pour le moins affligeant. Et toc !

Et ça n'est pas très _user friendly_ de pointer ton zoom intelligent maintenant que l'histoire est finie ! Si tu l'avais sorti plus tôt, t'aurais rendu service à pas mal de monde, crois-moi ! Ça, ça n'est vraiment pas très malin monsieur le redresseur de consternation ! Il n'y a pas que la marche qui soit "dans la lune" chez toi ! Il doit-y avoir la tête aussi qui flirte avec les étoiles ?! Et vlan !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (12 Juillet 2018)

Moi Firefox chie dans la colle dès qu'aCLR écrit en petite taille !

MERCI aCLR !!!

Voilà...
Ca va mieux en le disant...


----------



## gKatarn (12 Juillet 2018)

Moi, c'est pas Firefox, c'est mes yeux


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (13 Juillet 2018)

tu veux que je te blast les zyeux ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Juillet 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> tu veux que je te blast les zyeux ?



En même temps, si tu pouvais blaster l'auteur du fil, ce serait sympa !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (13 Juillet 2018)

Soyons charitable Big !
La France passe un dur week-end : le défilé et le finale de Coupe du Monde de Foot.

Après...One Shot to Kill !


----------



## flotow (13 Juillet 2018)

Tiens, je serais en France ce week-end.
A moi les repas délicieux !

...


des adresses sympas à Strasbourg et dans la région ?


----------



## flotow (13 Juillet 2018)

gKatarn a dit:


> Moi, c'est pas Firefox, c'est mes yeux


c'est écrit tout petit !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (13 Juillet 2018)

flotow a dit:


> Tiens, je serais en France ce week-end.
> A moi les repas délicieux !
> ...
> des adresses sympas à Strasbourg et dans la région ?



Un fil approprié vient de surgir du Néant sur La Terrasse
MotDièsePublicité


----------



## flotow (13 Juillet 2018)

petit_louis a dit:


> Un fil approprié vient de surgir du Néant sur La Terrasse
> MotDièsePublicité


enfin !


----------



## Bartolomeo (13 Juillet 2018)

flotow a dit:


> Tiens, je serais en France ce week-end.
> A moi les repas délicieux !
> 
> ...
> ...


Repas délicieux à Strasbourg ???
Prévois le gaviscon quand même ... hein !


----------



## flotow (13 Juillet 2018)

Bartolomeo a dit:


> Repas délicieux à Strasbourg ???
> Prévois le gaviscon quand même ... hein !


déjà ya du fomage !


----------



## Bartolomeo (13 Juillet 2018)

Ça peut te sauver du dégueuli !


----------

